# Can't defrost windshield



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That warranty only covers engine and trans items mostly. Sounds like it could be an issue with an actuator.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I was told upon purchase that my warranty also includes ALL interior electrical components, because I asked about that since stuff seems to go bad so often anymore, so it's possible it MAY be covered, not 100% sure though.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I was told upon purchase that my warranty


If you've purchased an additional warranty, then that's different. But the only standard factory warranty that would cover this is the 3yr/36,000mile Bumper to Bumper warranty.

You could try resetting the HVAC computer as described in this post. If that doesn't work or last very long, then you may need to replace some actuators.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is you Cruze parked outside? With only a three car garage, ha, my stuff, and kids with cars, a constant problem for us. Some of the cars had to be left side. One, the blower wheel froze up, burnt out the resistor, another with ACC, burnt out the solid state motor control.

Another, the mode door was frozen stiff that sounds like your problem, these are tight fitting doors, solution was to bring this in the garage and warm it up.

Would tell my kids to leave the mode door in the defrost position, and don't even hit the blower motor until the car ran for a good 15 minutes, then try it quickly. 

One reason why I feel our vehicles are not made for the road, but for the showroom. Is you car frozen?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

Your post leads me to believe you purchassed a extended warranty when you purchassed the car.
If this is correct then, Yes, the odds are this would be covered under the program regardless of whom the underwriter of the policy is.

As others said, you are describing a failed actuator, a component that opens/closes the air doors in the HVAC box based on your button selection.
Obviously this is best answered at the dealer but I doubt if you have any expense beyond your selected deductable.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is you Cruze parked outside? With only a three car garage, ha, my stuff, and kids with cars, a constant problem for us. Some of the cars had to be left side. One, the blower wheel froze up, burnt out the resistor, another with ACC, burnt out the solid state motor control.

Another, the mode door was frozen stiff that sounds like your problem, these are tight fitting doors, solution was to bring this in the garage and warm it up.

Would tell my kids to leave the mode door in the defrost position, and don't even hit the blower motor until the car ran for a good 15 minutes, then try it quickly. 

One reason why I feel our vehicles are not made for the road, but for the showroom. Is you car frozen?


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks i'll try the fix that was posted. I did purchase extended warranty, will have to call. Only problem is i'm not a huge fan of the local dealerships around ATM.

And i do have a garage but i was in the process of getting it ready for winter due to some bills that slowed me down lol


----------

